# Birthday pressie for man who has everything?



## Angrygirl (9 Jun 2008)

Hey 

Just wondering if anyone has any idea's what i could get my other half for his birthday in 4 weeks..

I'm at a total loss as he is one of these men that has everything he wants, he is crazy about football and i took him to Anfield last year for his 30th..

I'd like to get something really nice for him as he's really been there alot for me lately, anyone bought anything different for their OH that went down really well?

Thanks as always..


----------



## rmelly (9 Jun 2008)

Engagement ring?


----------



## DavyJones (9 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> engagement Ring?


 
:d


----------



## z105 (9 Jun 2008)

What about shares in Liverpool FC ?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> anything different for their OH that went down really well?


Snigger...


----------



## bullbars (9 Jun 2008)

clubman said:


> snigger...


 
 :d


----------



## Angrygirl (9 Jun 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> bought anything different for their OH that went down really well?


 
Ha Ha I didn't realise how that sounded


----------



## car (9 Jun 2008)

> anything different for their OH that went down really well?





Havealaugh said:


> What about shares in Liverpool FC ?



...I thought posting recommendations to buy particular shares or discussing their future performance was against posting guidelines?


----------



## lightup (9 Jun 2008)

Is he into cars?

I rented my boyfriend a porsche for a couple of days and he really enjoyed it.


----------



## ninsaga (9 Jun 2008)

Bet he'd like a threesome! ...... or maybe he's already had that also


----------



## car (9 Jun 2008)

> Bet he'd like a threesome! ...... or maybe he's already had that also



I thought discussing shares was against posting guidelines.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

lightup said:


> Is he into cars?
> 
> I rented my boyfriend a porsche for a couple of days and he really enjoyed it.


A Portia might go down better?


----------



## xxx (9 Jun 2008)

I know somebody who asked a sister of one of our top soccer internationals what she was getting him for xmas. She said he had everything so she would probably just give him afew euro in a card. The fella was probably on about 50k a week just imagine his delight getting €20 in a card


----------



## ubiquitous (9 Jun 2008)

A Mass Bouquet for his intentions?

[broken link removed]

Or if he's not religiously inclined, a donation to a charity like Goal?


----------



## rmelly (9 Jun 2008)

It's the thought that counts. Maybe the sister WASN'T on 50k a week, and €20 was a significant amount for her?


----------



## redstar (9 Jun 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> I'm at a total loss as he is one of these men that has everything he wants, he is crazy about football and i took him to Anfield last year for his 30th.



I suppose he already has LCD TV, DVD Recorder, digital camera, computer, watch, HIFI system, wedding ring (oops, sorry, wrong thread  )   ??

What about driving a tank ?
[broken link removed]


----------



## efm (9 Jun 2008)

car said:


> I thought discussing shares was against posting guidelines.


 

Very good!


----------



## ninsaga (9 Jun 2008)

car said:


> I thought discussing shares was against posting guidelines.



............ only if you start discussion particular types of shares eg. a threesome with the OP's sister or friend or something to that effect..... that just wouldn't be on at all!


----------



## FredBloggs (9 Jun 2008)

Why not bring him to a soccer match in Milan or Barcelona - he gets to watch soccer and you get a trip to a great city.


----------



## Green (9 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Why not bring him to a soccer match in Milan or Barcelona - he gets to watch soccer and you get a trip to a great city.


 
Continuing on this theme, Liverpool are playing a friendly match in Spain against Villareal on 30th July next, would that be an option? sun, soccer and sangria..........


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jun 2008)

cmon Angrygirl, fess up, what did you get him?


----------



## z104 (11 Jun 2008)

For some strange reason- when I turned 30 I got back into sports-

took up Kayaking and loved it also looking to get into mountain biking. A good mountain bike would be good if he was into sports.


----------



## Angrygirl (11 Jun 2008)

Hey

Thanks for all ur suggestions

I got him a framed Liverpool FC Jersey signed by all the team
Can't wait to give it to him (loads of brownie points for me )


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jun 2008)

excellent - sounds like a great pressie!


----------



## macnas (12 Jun 2008)

penicillin!


----------



## rmelly (13 Jun 2008)

macnas said:


> penicillin!


 
OP said he has everything, I didn't think that included an STD...


----------



## z104 (14 Jun 2008)

Jersey was a great idea. well done. good choice


----------



## Phibbleberry (18 Jun 2008)

If you wanted to supplement it... and can stretch to an extra €80 or so:
http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/football-gifts/personalised-football-book.htm
I got my OH the ManU (it nearly killed me!) version of this, incidentally for his 30th last week too...looks a bit tacky on the website, but its really cool when you get it - well presented and I had a flick through - really interesting (even for a scouse fan!! )

Just another idea...or if his folks/siblings ask for suggestions maybe -you'd want to give it about two weeks to get here, and they do charge £25 to send to Ireland..but overall, with the exchange rate, its not THAT expensive really....


----------

